# I'm soooo very cool because...



## Sid James

Rules to this game is that you have to complete the sentence below by saying some things that are true about yourself but with a twist. What you say has to be intentionally arrogant and snobbish (as a joke, but kind of on yourself, on your own _superior_ taste).

So here's some from me -

*I'm soooo very cool because...*

1. I listen to a lot of chamber music, which is the most highbrow form of instrumental music.

2. I actually enjoy Schoenberg, Xenakis, Carter, and other noise that other people run a thousand miles from.

3. I like light classics, I am lowbrow, which is actually the new form of being highbrow.

4. I like composers who had huge egos - eg. Beethoven, Liszt, Debussy - which makes me into a super-ego (I'm just using that word to _appear_ intelligent, btw, don't have a clue what it is).

The thought for this thread came to me after writing THIS post, which was meant to be serious.


----------



## Couchie

I listen to mostly Wagner, but will tolerate small amounts of Beethoven on occasion. I do have to flush with _Tristan_ afterwards to get all of the V-I's out of my system. I prefer Mahler to Mozart because one of his symphonies will provide a few weeks more toilet paper than Mozart's. I also have a few Bach CDs, they are excellent. My dining table no longer wobbles.


----------



## Badinerie

*I'm soooo very cool because... *

I like at least one work by every composer of every genre. Im a retired rock god. I saved my best friends life in 1982-by not strangling him for being sarcastic about my new haircut. MY dining table is held up by Brahms as I find him more substantial...


----------



## Xaltotun

I'm a very deep and edgy person because I like massive, heavy and complex music like Mahler, Bruckner and Wagner.
I'm also very diverse and musically tolerant, because I also like Couperin, Mozart, Schoenberg etc - so something from each period.
I'm very special and intelligent because I like classical music despite not playing an instrument.
Being extremely poor and yet liking classical music makes me a kind of hero of the people.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Couchie said:


> I listen to mostly Wagner, but will tolerate small amounts of Beethoven on occasion. I do have to flush with _Tristan_ afterwards to get all of the V-I's out of my system. I prefer Mahler to Mozart because one of his symphonies will provide a few weeks more toilet paper than Mozart's. I also have a few Bach CDs, they are excellent. My dining table no longer wobbles.


Reverse that and you will become a new man (...or green monster)

Couchie, it has to be the truth with an arrogant twist. What you posted there is the truth in a typical Couchie way


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am a very high class better-than-the-rest person because I go to the opera quite regularly.

I am so cool because I like 20th century avant-garde music (especially *Ligeti*) that most other people can't stand.

I am so amazing because I compose music which is something other stupid little people who have absolutely no ear for harmony can do.


----------



## Polednice

I'm so very cool because I exhumed Brahms's corpse and sleep with it at night.


----------



## brianwalker

I'm cooler than all of you because even though I listen to classical music I'm not a sheep and my idols are Rebecca Black and Merzbow and All American Rejects and not the usual parade of admittedly technically talented musicians that occupy this forum, but I'm even cooler than Argus because my musical idols are more diverse since I idolize Bach too in addition to the three artists I've just mentioned and I don't trash Mozart. I'm cooler than all of you because I don't actually think that I'm cooler than anyone else, which makes me an awesome egalitarian cosmopolitan cultural relativist, but I'm cooler than you still because I don't think that my coolness makes me morally superior or privileged in any way whatsoever, not do I think that my coolness gives me a right to talk down on anyone except in a meta thread like this one. I'm cooler than Couchie because I"m more Wagnerian than he is, enjoying old school conductor's such as Knappertsbusch and Furtwangler in addition to appreciating the finer points of Solti and acknowledging Karajan's virtues and listen to many of his records such as his Mozart recordings with the VPO while recognizing his flaws. In non musical terms I'm cooler than all of you in argumentation because, well, my dialectical skills need no introduction.

I. I never lose my cool or swear because I don't take these arguments seriously and never get an infraction and b. am so assured of my own righteousness and superiority that I can retain an ironic distance and be above the fray.

II. Never use fallacious analogies that have nothing to do with the matter at hand.

III. Always win the argument because in all circumstances the other party gives up and stops arguing. 

IV. Never repeat myself. I mention my view of composers and works and then move on.

V. Best Avatar.

VI. Never passive aggressive. So much of that around here.

VII. Fan of Eminiem. 100000++ Diversity Points.

VIII. Am more meta-sincere in my double edged swordplay of ironic self deprecation and sincere pigheaded megalomania.

IX. Speaks truth to power with regards to the merits of Radiohead. (MOST OVERRATED BAND IN THE HISTORY OF BANDS.)

X. Try to translate philosophical insight through subtle Socratic questioning instead of flaunting proofs or posting links, even ironically.

XI. Despite all this, I've never posted a thread about my own superiority, not even ironically, nor am I morally condescending, which goes to prove how awesome and humble I am.

XII. Always original, never a broken record. (No, I'm not going to make XIII the same text, because that's just not very funny.)

XIII. Loves Haydn. Defends the universally abhorred Rebecca Black. 1 Million+ Cool Points.

XIV. Always play by the rules and break the rules at the same time.

XV. *Can someone PM me a link to the new forum everyone's migrating to so I can, er, participate in that too?*

XVI. This thread. Lock worthy.

XVII. I've already said all there is to be said that is pertinent to this topic and anyone who posts after me will just be reiterating something I said. Better let this thread die.


----------



## quack

Isvcb... I don't understand this thread.


----------



## kv466

> III. Always win the argument because in all circumstances the other party gives up and stops arguing.


Perhaps because I have not been that other party yet.


----------



## moody

I'm very cool because I only listen to trashy pop music but invade threads here and say the most ridiculous things that I can possibly think up.
Who is Rebecca Black?


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am a very high class better-than-the-rest person because I go to the opera quite regularly.
> 
> I am so cool because I like 20th century avant-garde music (especially *Ligeti*) that most other people can't stand.
> 
> I am so amazing because I compose music which is something other stupid little people who have absolutely no ear for harmony can do.


So you are a stupid little person are you?---I would never have guessed. And with no ear for harmony?


----------



## Vaneyes

*I'm soooo very cool because...*

I always say "Excuse me" before crop dusting.
I pay taxes and the little people don't.
I'm constantly humming the Green Acres theme song.
I have a holster for my TV remote.
I yell "Fore!" on the golf course, whether it's needed or not.


----------



## Sid James

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am a very high class better-than-the-rest person because I go to the opera quite regularly...


Nooooo, opera ain't elite, rap is elite cos most of them come from middle class backgrounds, not the 'hood. Dunno what this has got to do with this thread, but who cares bout dat?



> ...
> I am so cool because I like 20th century avant-garde music (especially *Ligeti*) that most other people can't stand...


Now that's more like it. But some people can stand Ligeti's music accompanying Kubrick's 2001 movie. They can't stand his metronome piece or Artikulation, so you have to put those in there to be fully on-topic. I am very strict about that.



> ...
> I am so amazing because I compose music which is something other stupid little people who have absolutely no ear for harmony can do.


...which sounds like something Boulez might have said in the fire of his youth. But he was being serious saying things like that. An example of a guy some of whose music appeals to me, but not much of his ideology does. But they aren't the same anyway, not in my book they aren't.



Polednice said:


> I'm so very cool because I exhumed Brahms's corpse and sleep with it at night.


Creepy ha ha. Reminds me of Bruckner's viewing the corpse of Beethoven when it was relocated to a new cemetary in Vienna. Old Anton looked so hard his eyeglasses (pince-nez) fell onto the coffin. & he also wanted a lock of Beethoven's hair as a keepsake.

Now there's cool fandom and creepy fandom...& necrophilia...


----------



## Moira

Xaltotun said:


> Being extremely poor and yet liking classical music makes me a kind of hero of the people.


Along with my mate, Mozart, and me.


----------



## Sid James

^^^No, only John Lennon and me are the real _working class heroes lol_...


----------



## Xaltotun

Sorry guys, I win the Lennon competition. I have similar hair and similar sunglasses, and I use them every day.
But on the other hand, I don't actually _work_ so maybe I can't qualify to a "working class hero" after all


----------



## Klavierspieler

*sigh* Need I go into the countless reasons why we kittehs so much superior to you silly hoomins?


----------



## Polednice

I'm so very cool because I choose to be gay in order to have the most debauched lifestyle possible.


----------



## Sid James

brianwalker said:


> ...I'm cooler than all of you because I don't actually think that I'm cooler than anyone else, which makes me an awesome egalitarian cosmopolitan cultural relativist, but I'm cooler than you still because I don't think that my coolness makes me morally superior or privileged in any way whatsoever, not do I think that my coolness gives me a right to talk down on anyone except in a meta thread like this one. ...


That's me! Except cultural relativist, I'm soooo cool because I'm against any label or ideology. As for cosmopolitan, I am like that, cos I read Cosmo magazine. Not really, but that's another_ sooooo cool _thing about me, I like to make things up and pretend they are true (not?).


----------



## PetrB

Sid! Seriously, dude, _*if you have to ask....*_


----------



## Sid James

PetrB said:


> Sid! Seriously, dude, _*if you have to ask....*_


Well, I know I don't have to ask. I know everything as I'm the BESTEST member of this forum. I am as cool as a cucumber, cooler than a polar bear, and cooler than the prince of ice -


----------



## moody

Sid James said:


> Well, I know I don't have to ask. I know everything as I'm the BESTEST member of this forum. I am as cool as a cucumber, cooler than a polar bear, and cooler than the prince of ice -


You are beginning to sound like Avant Garde.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

moody said:


> You are beginning to sound like Avant Garde.


No he's too old school.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Klavierspieler said:


> *sigh* Need I go into the countless reasons why we kittehs so much superior to you silly hoomins?


HEY KLAVIERSPIELER! Welcome back! You here to stay?


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> HEY KLAVIERSPIELER! Welcome back! You here to stay?


Possibly.  Though I'll admit that the reason I'm back at all is because I'm sick and don't have much else to do.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Klavierspieler said:


> Possibly.  Though I'll admit that the reason I'm back at all is because I'm sick and don't have much else to do.


Oh. Well I hope you get well soon and stay on TC! It's just not as fun without you.


----------



## clavichorder

I'm so cool and awesome:

I play the clavichord
I like early music
I like post romantic music and 20th century
I like Medtner because he's more intellectual than Rachmaninoff
That makes me eclectic
I have grounding in the basic classics

And if I couldn't get any cooler
I sing in a choir, with a deep bass voice
I had a classic rock phase


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm cool because...
Follow this inductive reasoning:

Russians own everyone.

I love Russians.

I own everyone.

:tiphat:


----------



## Sid James

^^You sure you're not Vladimir Putin? :lol: ...


----------



## Dodecaplex

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm cool because...
> Follow this inductive reasoning:
> 
> Russians own everyone.
> 
> I love Russians.
> 
> I own everyone.
> 
> :tiphat:


Actually, it only works if your second statement was "I am Russian" because only that would make you one of those who own everyone. Otherwise, you're just owned by the Russians as well.


----------



## Cnote11

I'm soooo very cool because I like noise music.


----------



## brianwalker

kv466 said:


> Perhaps because I have not been that other party yet.


Come at me bro.


----------



## moody

Cnote11 said:


> I'm soooo very cool because I like noise music.


I think you probably are noise music===you are certainly pretty noisy.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

moody said:


> I think you probably are noise music===you are certainly pretty noisy.


And his noise is beautiful music to my ears!


----------



## Cnote11

Thank you, CoAG. I am flattered. I do recommend ear plugs though.


----------



## moody

Cnote11 said:


> Thank you, CoAG. I am flattered. I do recommend ear plugs though.


You're OK if COAGulate is on your side.


----------



## Sid James

Keep it civil guys...we don't want something like_ I'm soooo very cool because I caused a this thread to be locked _to become true!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Dodecaplex said:


> Actually, *it only works if your second statement was "I am Russian"* because only that would make you one of those who own everyone. Otherwise, you're just owned by the Russians as well.


ARGHHHH Don't remind me!    I am Russian at heart! *shakes fist*

You're right. Russians own me too. :tiphat:


----------



## superhorn

I'm cool because I have extremely Catholic tastes in classical music and am extremely curious to hear as much variety as possible . In fact, I have an insatiable curiosity to hear every unfamiliar opera,symphony,orchestral ,piano, 
chamber work, oratorio ,catata, or what have you from all periods ranging from pre -Bach composers to 
the latest works by contemporary composers of whatever compositional style.
There's a down side to this, because there's so much interesting music outside the standard repertoire available on CD and now on DVD it's very frustrating not to be able to hear everything .
So much interesting classical music and so little time ! If I only had the money, the time, and the place to store it all, I would have a pentagon-sized cxollection of classical CDs and DVDs .
Snce my teenage years, I've heafrd an incredible amount an dvariety of classical music, and there's still 
such a vast amount I have yet to hear ! I love this saying - "The more you know about a subject, the more you realize how much you don't know about it !"
Many concert goers are extremely reluctant to hear diffiuclt contempirary music at concerts ,and want to hear their same old beloved masterpieces by Beethoven, Brahms, Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninov at concerts .
They'd rather be waterboarded than hear something by Elliott Carter or Pierre Boulez at a concert .But I'm the exact opposite - I very much want to hear this kind of music. I may not like it every time, but I'm completely willing to try it.


----------



## superhorn

Continued . Some time ago on ABC's Nightline program , there was a fascinating report about a 
cultural anthropologist who goes all over the world to the most exotic and remote places and who spends toime with[primitive tribes . Why ? To sample weird exotic foods that would make normal people in the civilized world barf . Things like insects of all kinds, snakes, all kinds of weird animals, rats etc. Yuck ! He doesn't necessarily like what he eats, but he'll try anything, no matter how gross .
I'm sort of the equivalent of that in classical music . I'm willing to try any kind of gnarly, dauntingly complex atonal or 12-tone work no matter how challenging. 
MY CD collection is extrmely varied and eclectic . It's full of all kinds of interesting off beat repertoire , and dlacks many famous masterpieces, not because I don't love them (I certainly do !) , but because there are so many interesting rarities available. Why have 15 sets of the Beethoven symphonies when you can have symphonies by th e likes of Carlos Chavez, Zdenek Fibich, Anton Rubinstein, Franz Schmidt, Gheorghe Enescu,
Henri Dutilleaux, Szymanowski, Max Bruch, Robert Simpson, Mily Balakirev, Josef Suk, Giya Kancheli,
Hans Pfitzner, Franz Berwald, Arnold Bax, Penderecki, Vincent D'Indy, Lutoslawski, John Alden Carpenter,
Paul Creston, Hugo Alfven, Walter Piston, Miaskovsky, Stefan Wolpe, and others, all of which I have ?
Plus cool operas by Walter Braunfels, Riccardo Zandonai, Roussel, Antonio Carlos Gomes, Louis Spohr, Heinrich Marschner, Ernst Krenek, Franz Schmidt, Franz Schreker, ERwin Schulhoff, Pavel Haas,
Enescu, Nielsen, Chabrier, Glinka, Albert Lortzing, Eugene D'Albert, Busoni, Peter Cornelius, Schnittke,
Pfitzner, tew lesser-known operas of Richard Strauss, Prokofiev, Smetana, Dvorak, Rimsky-Korsakov etc. 
A nd there's much, much mor eof interest in my collection .


----------



## Sid James

^^Liked your two posts but now now, don't get too serious. But taking from what you've said maybe I can put it this way -

_Superhorn is soooo cool because he's a BEAST of a classical listener!_

...well not as poetic as some people on this forum but by _beast_ I mean all the good things you said about yourself, your passion for the art of music. So it's a good beast, not a bad one!


----------



## Sid James

Huilunsoittaja said:


> ARGHHHH Don't remind me!    I am Russian at heart! *shakes fist*
> 
> You're right. Russians own me too. :tiphat:


Well Russians don't own all Russians.

Rachmaninov lies buried in USA, your neck of the woods. Stravinsky is next to Diaghilev in Venice, Italy.

Dunno if this is a bit morbid or deep for this thread. But these guys didn't want to be buried at _home_. They were truly men of the world, in life and in death.


----------



## Cnote11

I'm cool because I feel so cool


----------



## samurai

I'm* cool* beyond any human measurement or understanding of this term because I am so humble that I realize that I am about the furthest from *"being cool" *of all the living entities in the world. So there! ut:


----------



## Sid James

^^Well you are definitely humble for the king of beasts, :lol: Your avatar reminds me of Aslan, from _The Lion, the witch and the wardrobe_ (a childhood favourite).


----------



## presto

*I'm soooo very cool because...*

I must be the only bodybuilding Recorder player in the world!


----------



## Praeludium

Because : 

I don't shave myself (well, every 4 or 5 months)
I'm studying many disciplines in music (even if I'm doing nothing properly)
Guess where I have a beauty spot


----------



## Cnote11

I'm so cool because I never shave as well. I'm going to this week though... I've only shaved 3 times in the last year, I do believe.


----------



## Chrythes

You know, it's hard to evaluate your non shaving thing, because either you have an awesome beard (or at least a fairly decent one) or you have vellus hair that is practically invisible, which saves you the burden of frequent shaving.


----------



## Cnote11

I have an amazing beard. It adds wise points to my words in person. If I took off my suit though and didn't dress so sharply people would think I'm a bum. Having a beard is a very fine line.


----------



## Chrythes

Well in that case I salute your genes.


----------



## Sid James

Your conversation makes me think there was a pro-beard group set up here called _beards r us_. Apparently, politicians with beards are guaranteed to get less votes compared to the clean shaved guys. Anyway, I couldn't find their website but I found this entertaining thingy. Looks something like Mischa Maisky turning into...Ricky Martin? -


----------



## Cnote11

Is that so, Sid? Having a beard does cause active controversy in my life. Some people hate it, while others love it. It is no wonder that, if my beard is this polarizing, that politics and religion are the way they are.


----------



## Sid James

^^Well, they might think you're Karl Marx wannabe or the second coming of Jesus Christ...or just a bum if your beard is not as well groomed as theirs was :lol:...


----------



## science

I am going to answer this question.


----------



## samurai

Sid James said:


> ^^Well you are definitely humble for the king of beasts, :lol: Your avatar reminds me of Aslan, from _The Lion, the witch and the wardrobe_ (a childhood favourite).


Since the Lion just also happens to be my astrological sign {and that of my wife as well}, I guess I have developed a certain affinity for it over the years. :kiss:


----------



## Moira

samurai said:


> Since the Lion just also happens to be my astrological sign {and that of my wife as well}, I guess I have developed a certain affinity for it over the years. :kiss:


I live in Africa and have had the privilege of being able to interact with these animals, even petting a lion cub once.  My photo shows me with a lion named Simba. Simba is name for lion in one of the African languages. Simba crisps (called chips here) just ROAR with flavour. It is their mascot with whom I was photographed. Note my butterfly make up. It was taken at the spring day (week) picnic at the zoo where the Johannesburg Youth Ballet performed last year. It was a fabulous event, one fondly remembered.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I am extremely cool, because I have a big CD collection and because I am for freedom in any case.

Diversity is my premise:

www3.bell.net/svp1

Martin


----------



## jhar26

I am cool because I don't care about being cool whereas those that care about being cool are not cool because they care too much about being cool. :cheers:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I am extremely cool, because I have a big CD collection and because I am for freedom in any case.
> 
> Diversity is my premise:
> 
> www3.bell.net/svp1
> 
> Martin


You know what would make you even cooler Martin...
Put all that music up for free download.

:devil:



jk


----------

